# MacBook + ATV + Remote



## Francky.lb (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acquérir une ATV, mais je souhaiterais en savoir d'avantage avant de me lancer.

Je sais qu'il est possible de piloter l'iTunes présent sur mon MacBook directement  depuis mon iPhone par l'intermédiaire de l'application "Remote", tout cela en étant raccorder via wifi.
J'ai également pu lire qu'il était possible d'écouter la musique présente sur mon MacBook directement sur mes enceintes de salon grâce à l'ATV. La connexion se fait-elle également par wifi?

Ma question est de savoir si, après avoir "relier" mon MacBook à l'ATV, il me sera possible de piloter le tout via mon iPhone et l'application "Remote"? Je ne sais pas si je suis clair; je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de piloter ma bibliothèque iTunes présente sur mon MacBook via mon iPhone afin que le son ressorte sur mes enceintes de salon via l'ATV.

Merci à tous


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Septembre 2011)

Oui sans aucun problème! ( via Airplay )
et ça marche carrément bien !


----------



## Francky.lb (29 Septembre 2011)

Ok niquel, merci

Dernière question, je souhaiterais également investir dans une time capsule; 

Savez-vous un peu comment cela fonctionne? J'ai lu sur l'AppStore qu'il n'était pas possible de lire les films et les photos présents sur la TimeCapsule directement depuis l'ATV. Mais qu'en est-il de la musique? Puis-je lire les musique présentes sur ma TC depuis l'ATV? Mon Mac doit-il être allumé et par la même être "relier" à l'ATV?


----------



## thebustre (29 Septembre 2011)

pas besoin de Airplay, partage à domicile suffit, tout en wifi et tout marche niquel chez moi dans une config équivalente à la tienne avec ... toute ma musique et toute ma video sur une timecapsule qui fait aussi office de borne wifi

par contre macbook allumé et iTunes d'ouvert pour pouvoir voir musiques et films, pas moyen de faire autrement, l'ATV lit la bibliothèque iTunes de ton MacBook exclusivement, fusse-t-elle présente sur la TimeCapsule (dans ce cas il n'y a que le MB qui le sait)


----------



## Francky.lb (30 Septembre 2011)

Thx...

Je dispose déjà d'un disque dur de 1,3To chez moi.
Sais-tu si je peux remplacer le TC par l'achat d'un Airport Express ou Extreme?


----------

